# Five Ten Spitfire Shoe (race/ride tested)



## joshed (Jun 12, 2007)

I recently picked up a pair of the 5.10 Spitfire shoes (color - Wild Blue Yonder). For starters, I think 5.10 nailed it with these shoes. The shoes are comfortable enough to rock as casual shoes and burly enough to use as a full on riding shoe as well. 5.10 advertises them as the ultimate aerodynamic multi-sport weapon (to use for street, dirt, skate, etc.)










The Spitfire's have the same Stealth rubber technology used on riding specific models, but the compound on this model is non scuffing! Perfect for riders who don't want to swap shoes between cruising around town and hitting the trail.










These shoes are midtops so they give your ankle a little more support than standard low top shoes. The tongues on the shoes are held in place on each side by elastic straps that keep the shoe on your foot. Nobody likes a loose shoe when riding. The shoes are split grain leather and have reinforced double stitching so they are nice and durable. Another cool thing is that these shoes are more lightweight than the ride specific models (at 1.03lbs per shoe compared to the Impacts at 1.12lbs per shoe) to give you a little more versatility.










Over all impression of the shoe is I would for sure pick up another pair. Everyone needs a good solid pair of riding/casual shoes.

Find a local dealer for them here:
https://fiveten.com/dealers

Sizes available: 6-13
Colors: blue (pictured above), white/green, green, black/gray
Weight: 2.06lbs per pair


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

^Nice Pic!^ :thumbsup: 

I'm currently in a toss up between these and a pair of Impacts. Have you tried both? 

The Impacts seem like they would probably be a bit better in terms of stiffness and protection but overall a bit fugly, bulky, and hot(ter).

The Spitfires would definitely see a good bit of casual use from me, they seem to have the classic half cab/chuka style that I like. They also seem like they might be better ventilated and potentially more comfortable for every other use than hitting the trails.

How did you find the sizing on these compared to other brands of shoes? I'm usually a 12 in Vans and Adidas, an 11-12 in different styles of Doc Maartens, a 46 to 46.5 in Specialized, and a 47 in Shimano but I've heard pretty widely conflicting reports of these and the Impacts being anywhere from a half size small to "true to size" to a half to full size big. Unfortunately no one local carries Five Tens so I have to play the internet guessing game.


----------



## joshed (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks man!

I have tried both. The impacts are definitely the best riding specific shoes. These are a great multi-use pair of shoes. The impacts are more stiff feeling for sure compared to the spitfires.

As for the sizing, its kind of hard to say. I am a 11 and they fit me just about perfect. But my size varies depending on the brand as well. Nike shoes, I am a 10 1/2. For Vans, I am also an 11.

Here is the size chart on their site:


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

Cool, thanks for the info. Sounds like I'm probably safe going w/ the size 12 as I would in Vans.

How would you say the Spitfires compare to a typical set of skate oriented Vans as far as stiffness goes? It's been a while since I rode a trail on platforms/flats, but the last time I did I wore my Valiants and found them too floppy/flexible. Of course this was also on crappy stock pedals. Might be better on a set of good flats w/ a wider and longer platform w/ a well designed contact patch (planning to get a set of Azonic 420s along w/ the new shoes).


----------



## joshed (Jun 12, 2007)

They are WAY stiffer than vans, but not as stiff as the freerider shoes. I ride on Point One Podium pedals (flats) and they work killer. I only ride 5.10 shoes with flats since my first pair back in 2007. Game changing for me. I hope this helps!


----------



## Bilirubin (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice pictures.

How much do you ride uphill with soles of that stiffness?


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

Definitely very helpful. I'll probably go w/ the Spitfires for overall utility and fashion victim-hood.

Thanks again!


----------



## joshed (Jun 12, 2007)

Bilirubin said:


> Nice pictures.
> 
> How much do you ride uphill with soles of that stiffness?


A **** ton.


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

I've been trying to decide between the 5.10 Baron, High Impact desert, or Vans Gravel. I have experience with Vans (worn Malone & Black Widow for riding and they are stiff enough I never felt the pedals or any fatigure). Some reviews/comments make the Freeriders sound thin, not stiff enough, etc. VERY frustrating! May have to head to Austin & find a shop that stocks'em. I have a lot of up n' down trails so pedalling all the time for climbing....


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

I wound up w/ a pair of Spitfires and a pair of Impact Lows (and a set of Straitlines) and got to go out for my first trail ride on good flats and shoes yesterday (wore the Impacts). The Impacts are definitely significantly stiffer than any Vans I have ever owned (w/ the Valiants being the stiffest of those) in the midsole and have a whole lot more grip, support, padding, and protection as well. They seem to have about the same flex from the ball of the foot to the toe as the Valiants however. 

I've only tried out the Spitfires rolling around the neighborhood so far, I would say they wind up feeling like a slightly more solid (and way grippier) version of a half cab w/ maybe a little more rigidity in the midsole. Didn't feel bad at all spinning or mashing up a few moderate inclines, but I can't really speak to whether they are stiff enough for a 20-25 mile trail ride w/ a bunch of climbing or not at this point. They definitely feel and look pretty darn good as an every day shoe that sticks very well to my flats IMO, however.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

@ sid - the Vans Gravel model is what u seek. it lies directly in the middle of Impact and Freerider performance with classic Vans style.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

joshed said:


> A **** ton.


I assume you were talking about the Spitfires. I want a pair now, even though my Teva Pinnars are still fine.


----------



## Sleevem1 (Aug 23, 2012)

I think this daddy will be asking for a pair of the green and black ones from Santa. They will look very sweet with my new Goblin and I'm sure they will stick like glue on my Azonic 420's.


----------



## Sleevem1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Sorry I got all excited for a second and forgot to ask where the best prices are on these.


----------

